# obs crashed while running in Xcode



## choes (Oct 31, 2018)

I succeded in building obs by following the steps of Using Xcode, but failed in running it. Xcode said it *attempted to access privacy-sensitive data without a usage description. *
I'm new to Xcode, I don't know how to configure Info.plist for obs after searching through Google. My Xcode version is 10.1(10B61), macOS version is 10.14(Mojave).
Could you give me some help? Thanks in advance.

*


*


----------



## pkv (Nov 6, 2018)

did you update to current git head ? there is a commit that fixes that issue : https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/commit/27b5c3be71d715f39a9f558378521dcd49af4579


----------



## choes (Nov 7, 2018)

pkv said:


> did you update to current git head ? there is a commit that fixes that issue : https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/commit/27b5c3be71d715f39a9f558378521dcd49af4579



Yes, I updated to the latest head version.
I checked the file named cmake/osxbundle/Info.plist, that two keys are already in it.

```
choes-young:obs-studio choes$ cat ./cmake/osxbundle/Info.plist
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple Computer//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
    <key>CFBundleIconFile</key>
    <string>OBS.icns</string>
    <key>CFBundleName</key>
    <string>OBS</string>
    <key>CFBundleGetInfoString</key>
    <string>OBS - Free and Open Source Streaming/Recording Software</string>
    <key>CFBundleExecutable</key>
    <string>OBS</string>
    <key>CFBundleIdentifier</key>
    <string>com.obsproject.obs-studio</string>
    <key>CFBundlePackageType</key>
    <string>APPL</string>
    <key>CFBundleSignature</key>
    <string>????</string>
    <key>LSMinimumSystemVersion</key>
    <string>10.8.5</string>
    <key>NSHighResolutionCapable</key>
    <true/>
    <key>LSAppNapIsDisabled</key>
    <true/>
    <key>NSCameraUsageDescription</key>
    <string>OBS needs to access the camera to enable camera sources to work.</string>
    <key>NSMicrophoneUsageDescription</key>
    <string>OBS needs to access the microphone to enable audio input.</string>
</dict>
</plist>
choes-young:obs-studio choes$
```


----------



## choes (Nov 7, 2018)

pkv said:


> did you update to current git head ? there is a commit that fixes that issue : https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/commit/27b5c3be71d715f39a9f558378521dcd49af4579


It is normal when running in a terminal.


----------



## pkv (Nov 7, 2018)

can't help much more; that's an xcode issue then... i'm not using xcode


----------



## Yaones (Apr 22, 2019)

I also encountered the same problem, still failed, there is a better way?


----------



## ghlab (May 8, 2019)

Copy Info.plist and paste it into the directory where "obs" file is located.


----------

